Why scientists and engineers don't make billions of dollar as businessmen do? - zippy786
======
ankurdhama
They (or anyone for that matter) can make billions if they learn the art of
selling.

~~~
zippy786
If so, most salesman would be billionaires ?

~~~
ankurdhama
But salesmen are not the owner of the stuff they are selling. You should own
the stuff (patent etc) and should be able to sell it to people.

------
geophile
Businessmen hire scientists and engineers, not the other way around.

------
hoodoof
They do when they become businessmen like Gates and Ellison.

~~~
zippy786
I guess the question is really why is it that only businessmen make the bulk
of money. Is sweet talking, managing, being social and creating hype really
needed to make money even in this age of Internet.

